# high nitrates



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

hello,
here are my tank stats.
55gal
4 natts 3.5-4.5''
filstar xp3+whisper 4 filters
temp 80 f.
1 bublestone
3 pieces driftwood
2 random anubias plants
ph 5.0.....low because of low kh....im working on that..
nh3nh4:0
no2:0
*no3:40ppm*
kh:0...for now
i do weekly water changes and gravel vacumes of probably 20-25 percent....i cant seem to get no3 under 40 ppm. im planing on upgrading my tank size to a 90 gal for a perminent home for the bastards, but that will not be for a couple of months due to lack of funding.....im going to step up my water changes to 35-40 percent weekly and put some crushed coral or oyster shells in my filter to boost my kh....but i wonder if an extra 15 percent on my weekly water changes will really make a difference.....or am i just straight up over reacting....40ppm to high?.....comments ....sugestions
thanx,
Ron


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

40 is a little high. It does not look like you have a UGF (can cause Nitrate to be hgh) so that is not a issue. Why don't you test your tap water? Some people are finding that their tap water has high levels of Nitrate. Also more water changes will help.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

yes i had a ugf and ripped it out about 3 weeks ago in hopes of lowering my no3.......my tap water tested @0.....could the no3 just be residual in the water from the ugf?........


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Could be, but it depends on how many water changes you have done since then? I also have a 55 with three 5" RBPs and I do 30% water changes about every 6 days. I also do a complete tank cleaning over a 12 day period and my Nitrate level is well below 20. You may want to increase the cleaning and see if it helps.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment_

Nitrates are the end result of the cycle, I am not sure how ugf's or the possibility of trapped waste could play a roll in high nitrates but then again, I have never used them. As far as I know, Nitrates are only lowered 2 ways. One is plants which is not practical because of the amount you would need unless you had a large planted sup. The second is water changes. I would do a 50% water change and up the amount to 30% a week.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

just up the % of water you change. I have a simular problem, if I don't do 25% twice a week it gets a bit high. 50% once a week would work also


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

THANX for the advise guys i guess i will just have to up the % on water changes......


----------

